# Dona Inez Churchill Cigar Review - good everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found these cigars to be a very favorable smoke, I have smoked both the Maduro and the Indonesian wrapper of this brand and found both to be very...

Read the full review here: Dona Inez Churchill Cigar Review - good everyday smoke


----------

